# college gamba player, what to do now?



## bnolsen

I started out piano lessons and singing in grade school through high school. In college I had the honor of learning how to play viola da gamba in a small consort, started on bass and was switching between bass, tenor and alto by my senior year, sight reading 8 different clefs. That was almost 20 years ago.

My kids are getting of age to start playing. My daughter started piano lessons last summer. She's just starting to get good enough that I can play the melody line on ocarina while she does simple accompaniment from some of the piano pair songs. Before that I was sometimes backing her up by playing chords on the ukulele.

At some point I would also like her to start violin lessons and also try her hand at singing as well.

In 2012 I did buy a few ocarinas and started learning how to play ukulele. Considering I played bass for most of my college years on gamba I suspect it might be most useful to pick up something like that again.

I would buy a gamba but considering I don't do performances, etc, it seems excessive. Considering I already know music theory, etc what would make the most sense for a step back into something more classical? cello, violin? maybe bass guitar? (hehe) And could I get very far with self teaching on this? I've never gotten along with normal guitars so that is out.

Perhaps its just the kids are reminding me of how fun it could be to play in a group and I'm not sure how to resurrect all of that, etc.


----------



## Matsps

I would say what makes sense is what you will put the hours into practicing and becoming able to play. For instance, perhaps a cello sounds more sensible, but if your heart is not in, don't get one. I don't think you really need our advice. You should try out the instruments (if possible) and follow your heart.


----------



## PetrB

I think Matsps has pretty much said it, or 'pegged you.' My guess is you really want to revisit and spend time with an old love, and that to go to some "substitute" choice as practical, well, most practical to me is whatever gets you most directly back to that which you are missing the most. Only you can answer that. If you become again a really hot amateur Gamba player, I'm sure you will find someone to jam with or play with, unless that means specializing in period Gamba music only 

This time, it is really 'all about you.' Make the most selfish decision you can think of, and don't feel at all 'guilty' about it.

Best regards.


----------



## bnolsen

Probably the biggest headache of a gamba is the opportunity, expense and availability of parts and repair. If I were professional or amateur performer I might be able to justify it. Perhaps try to find some way to "try before you buy" type thing as well. The only "modern" orchestra instrument I very briefly played with was a double bass, I mean a few minutes noodling with it. Wasn't exactly my cup of tea at the time.


----------



## AmateurComposer

bnolsen said:


> ... In college I had the honor of learning how to play viola da gamba in a small consort, started on bass and was switching between bass, tenor and alto by my senior year, sight reading 8 different clefs. That was almost 20 years ago.


8 different clefs! Wow! Could you please name them all.


----------



## subtilior

The double bass is the descendant of the contrabasso da gamba and can be used in classical, jazz and many popular genres. It can play in the continuo section of baroque ensembles and that's what you need to do: find an orchestra/ensemble to play in. It is much more fun than just playing at home.

[Clefs from the bottom up: contrabass (F5), bass (F4), baritone (F3/C5), tenor (C4), alto (C3), mezzo-soprano (C2), soprano (C1), treble (G2) and the ninth: French violin clef (G1). There are also the transposing clefs such as treble down an octave, typically used by tenors in choirs.]


----------



## bnolsen

AmateurComposer said:


> 8 different clefs! Wow! Could you please name them all.


Yeah I should go find that sheet music again if I even took the copies with me...I exaggerated the number of clefs. I think the one performance was only 5 clefs Bass clef, treble clef, and of course different "K" clefs on the lines (for some reason calling it "K" clef super annoyed the director).

We played off copies of the original ravenscroft score which used no bar lines and squares for the notes. And I was switching out between bass, tenor and alto gamba during the performance.

Hot d%@# I found the complete score online: http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/ravenscroft/brief/all.pdf


----------

